# Vancouver Olympics



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Cypress is doing some crazy things with their restrictions...

Lot 1 (massive) is closed all year. What the fuck?
Lot 3 is closed during January. What the fuck?

Other than that, it's not that bad of a mountain. Park sucks.

Also, fuck Boyne.

Grouse sucks. At least the new lifts are nice. Big Park is good. Little park is lame.

Overall, Seymour is arguably the best value ($700 total plus tax for a 6-person family - 08 Cypress single adult pass was $700), although it was crowded last season. Expect more this year. The lifts suck ass, even on weekdays. Park is good.

Manning is well worth the drive to sit in lines of 0 people all day.

Hemlock is only good on powder Thursdays.

But for a single adult pass in Vancouver, I believe that Cypress is worth it for the 2010 season.


----------



## Lifer (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks man. 

Yah, some of the restrictions at Cypress look sketchy ("Highly Impacted or Closed Eagle Express Chair Terrain" for basically the entire season), but hopefully things won't be too bad. I guess it's just gonna be a strange year on the North Shore and we'll all have to make the best of it!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

hey guys just a tip .. having lived through salt lake 2002 just take it all in and enjoy it ... dont get jaded on it and attend a few events if you can. I really got into it, and i dont get into this type of thing normally


----------



## Lifer (Jul 6, 2009)

Yah, good point. I was in Calgary for the '88 Olympics and it was unreal. I went to a few skiing events and to the long jump and it was super fun. No matter what, it's gonna be a winter to remember on the North Shore.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

all the events excluding Aerials take place under the Eagle


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> hey guys just a tip .. having lived through salt lake 2002 just take it all in and enjoy it ... dont get jaded on it and attend a few events if you can. I really got into it, and i dont get into this type of thing normally


i agree.

i have never been a fan of the summer olympics coming to london in 2012.... especially when bullshitting politicians keep upping the cost of it all and then tell the local residents that they all need to go on vacation during when the games are actually on!!!!

but for the couver lympics.... i might try to get some voluntary positions to actually chip in and help out. my dream job would be to usher at GM Place for the hockey.

gorra have it! tix are gonna be a tad outta price range mesthinx.... but couver is gonna be hockey madness!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY missed the boat on that one.

they asked for volunteers a long time ago; many thousands responded


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

i'm going to buy a Cypress pass, with the Seymour add on! they are on sale tomorrow!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

holy shit the website is slow and very poorly designed

it shouldn't take 30 separate page refreshes to select a pass

30 goddamn minutes to buy 3 passes


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i agree.
> 
> i have never been a fan of the summer olympics coming to london in 2012.... especially when bullshitting politicians keep upping the cost of it all and then tell the local residents that they all need to go on vacation during when the games are actually on!!!!
> 
> ...


i got a dream volunteer job as an athelete/press host ... basically i helped get athletes to and from press engagements ... i went to weeks of training and then 9-11 happened and they redid alot of security protocols and took " civilians" out of many press/athelete realted jobs ... i got screwed


----------



## Lifer (Jul 6, 2009)

Just got my Cypress pass with the Seymour add-on. Sahweet!! Only five more months to go...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope you go during the week because the weekends at Seymour are going to be packed.


----------



## Lifer (Jul 6, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> I hope you go during the week because the weekends at Seymour are going to be packed.


Yah, I had a pass at Seymour a couple years ago and I remember the weekend hell. I'm going to avoid weekends for the most part unless it's a perfect day. Or maybe I'll only go to Seymour for night riding. For some reason I remember it being way less packed at night - but maybe that'll be different this winter. Either way, I'm stoked to have my pass situation sorted!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Cypress has a sale on passes right now. $259

Might be a good idea to get one now.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey all, finally set up my computer in Vancouver after moving here from Banff - snowboarding hasn't really left my mind all summer, and of course who else would I turn to than all you lovely people when asking for advice on a new pass??

It seems like the Cypress deal is the way to go... I have no idea what days I'll be going (still searching for a job - IT related, anyone have any leads? lol).

So what do you all think , Cypress for the best value at $259? (hoping its still on...)

Cheers


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah the deals still running, I see an ad every week in the Straight. As for work, CL is the way to find one fast, esp for IT. If you're looking to get started fast pretty much every starbucks in town is hiring right now, you can get a job up at Grouse Mtn. 

It's way too hot out right now to think about SNowboarding


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah you are sure right about it being too hot to think about snowboarding, haha. CL meaning craiglist right? Have been checking that out a bit, I hate finding jobs online though, they get 100's of resumes every day... Starbucks actually aint a bad idea either for a quick start, there seems to be one everywhere I go too. 

But yeah not to sidetrack the thread... I think me and my buddy are going to grab the cypress / seymor deal. The cypress website says 60% sold out... I wonder if thats passes in total for the season, or just the really cheap ones, and of course they don't say how long the deal is on for.

Did I mention this city is amazing? loving it here so far.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

60% sold out is just for the deal. they'll sell as many regular price passes as possible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

What about the PARK at Cypress?

I called them and they said, "Don't buy a pass. This will not be a good year for riding". Can you believe that!? I just want to ride some park on weekdays. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Wilster said:


> What about the PARK at Cypress?
> 
> I called them and they said, "Don't buy a pass. This will not be a good year for riding". Can you believe that!? I just want to ride some park on weekdays. Is that too much to ask?


Wow they told you to not buy a pass? LOL I hope their supervisor chewed them out for saying that. It will be a fine year for riding but February will pretty much be a write off.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Screw the Vancouver mountains... head to the island and tear up Mt.Washington. Wayyyy less crowds and some pretty rowdy terrain. Yeah it's wet heavy snow like all coastal hills get, but 1000+cm a year and usually 400+cm base = good times.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Wilster said:


> What about the PARK at Cypress?
> 
> I called them and they said, "Don't buy a pass. This will not be a good year for riding". Can you believe that!? I just want to ride some park on weekdays. Is that too much to ask?


I don't know why you'd go to Cypress for the park.

And fuck the Island.

Fuck BC Ferries.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Stay in Canada, crossing boarders are going to be fucked due to the olympics...you have been warned...stay away from my little hill.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> I don't know why you'd go to Cypress for the park.
> 
> And fuck the Island.
> 
> Fuck BC Ferries.


Agreed, Cypress' Park is the fucking shittiest park ever and they are major Helmet Nazi's. It's obvious that they don't take terrain parks seriously.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

hey guys what is Baker like? havent been there yet. Worth the trip? I went to Hemlock on a friday for the first time last season... it was pretty good. Fresh pow, no lines, cheap food, cheap everything. Is Manning about the same as Hemlock? thanks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ballistic said:


> hey guys what is Baker like? havent been there yet. Worth the trip? I went to Hemlock on a friday for the first time last season... it was pretty good. Fresh pow, no lines, cheap food, cheap everything. Is Manning about the same as Hemlock? thanks.


pm me, up there most saturdays and sometimes midweek and sundays we can do the gomer tour


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Ballistic said:


> hey guys what is Baker like? havent been there yet. Worth the trip? I went to Hemlock on a friday for the first time last season... it was pretty good. Fresh pow, no lines, cheap food, cheap everything. Is Manning about the same as Hemlock? thanks.


manning is similar to hemlock except there's no lift lines (even on weekends) at manning and the snow is a lot more consistent at manning

hemlock is always either pow thursdays or ice


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> pm me, up there most saturdays and sometimes midweek and sundays we can do the gomer tour


hey i'll do that.. i like gomer tours cuz then i dont have to look at those trailmap thingmajigs:laugh:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

cypress pass 80% sold out still, probably going to grab one this friday when I get paid, it seems to be the best value around at the time. 

Also someone asked about mt baker: I see that thing sticking out like a sore thumb from the bridge heading south to richmond every day and I get a semi just seeing it hahaha... Shit it looks huge!

What is the situation like heading from Vancouver to Baker for a day of riding, worth it or should I plan for a full weekend? How's the border crossings? Any fees? And it seems like Baker day tickets are so cheap that it would be much greater value than Whistler, especially this season with the big O hanging around...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

SB4L said:


> What is the situation like heading from Vancouver to Baker for a day of riding, worth it or should I plan for a full weekend? How's the border crossings? Any fees? And it seems like Baker day tickets are so cheap that it would be much greater value than Whistler, especially this season with the big O hanging around...


I live in Bellingham and have day tripped whistler a few times in the winter. (i do it quite a bit when the bike park is open)

Hotels are cheap enough down here though, id come down early saturday, ride all day, drive an hour down into Bellingham grab a room and ride again sunday, you wont regret it. I haven't riden a lot of places in my "years" of snowboarding, probably 8 or 9 mountains, but nothing beats Baker in my opinion.

Day passes are getting spendy down here (compared to some years ago) but you're right, nothing like dropping 80$ with a crappy exchange rate up at whistler ha.

No fee's to cross the boarded, but they are saying you MUST have a passport now.

Let me know if you are headed down this way.

Dave


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

SB4L said:


> cypress pass 80% sold out still, probably going to grab one this friday when I get paid, it seems to be the best value around at the time.
> 
> Also someone asked about mt baker: I see that thing sticking out like a sore thumb from the bridge heading south to richmond every day and I get a semi just seeing it hahaha... Shit it looks huge!
> 
> What is the situation like heading from Vancouver to Baker for a day of riding, worth it or should I plan for a full weekend? How's the border crossings? Any fees? And it seems like Baker day tickets are so cheap that it would be much greater value than Whistler, especially this season with the big O hanging around...


Depending on where in the lower mainland you are Baker is roughly the same driving time as Whistler. No borders fee's, just make sure your passport is in order. Baker is alright, not half bad on a pow day.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

SB4L said:


> cypress pass 80% sold out still, probably going to grab one this friday when I get paid, it seems to be the best value around at the time.
> 
> Also someone asked about mt baker: I see that thing sticking out like a sore thumb from the bridge heading south to richmond every day and I get a semi just seeing it hahaha... Shit it looks huge!
> 
> What is the situation like heading from Vancouver to Baker for a day of riding, worth it or should I plan for a full weekend? How's the border crossings? Any fees? And it seems like Baker day tickets are so cheap that it would be much greater value than Whistler, especially this season with the big O hanging around...


hope you know that the ski area is on the shuksan arm, not mt baker itself (shuksan is to the east, three sisters is to the west when viewed from richmond)

border waits on weekends are usually less than an hour, depending on which border crossing you use and how early you go (passport is not needed if you have an enhanced DL)

drive time from the sumas/huntingdon crossing is about an hour

day tickets are $47.50 USD after taxes or $39.50 on non-holiday weekdays


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> three sisters is to the west


twin sisters


----------

